# Stink Breath!



## SamanthaBrynn (Sep 2, 2011)

Have you noticed your teething puppies have knock ya down bad breath? lol I'm guessing it's pretty normal with teeth falling out and new teeth coming in. Any reccomendations on how to curb it? She loves licking my face and I'm about to gag! lol


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

Check inside her mouth carefully. 

Liesl had really bad breath about 2 months ago, and I happened to look inside her mouth. She had wedged a small stick directly between two upper molar teeth, bridging the top of her mouth! The stick was straight and light-colored so it fit perfectly in one of the "grooves" in her upper palate and was almost invisible. I had to get a pair of needle-nosed pliers to pull it out. Voila--bad breath disappeared! I advise you check carefully for things lodged between the teeth, stuck in gums or lips, etc.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Eevee had NASTY teething breath too!!!  I used breath freshener in her water (You can get some from the pet store) which helped a little bit. (It also keeps their teeth clean!)

She's finally done teething and her breath is normal/doesn't have an odor to it again! :happyboogie:


----------



## SamanthaBrynn (Sep 2, 2011)

I will check her teeth but at the rate they're falling out, I figure that's where the smell is coming from...but heaven's! It's a good thing she's so "stinking" cute.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

I don't remember my pups having bad breath when they were teething, but I guess if there was very much bleeding there could be.


----------



## TheNamesNelson (Apr 4, 2011)

Bad breath when teething is common. My dog had some stinky days when he was losing his teeth. I'd try to give him these semi soft treats that smelled minty and that would help some. Other than that I would just gently brush his teeth and gums with doggy toothpaste and he was ok with that.


----------



## SamanthaBrynn (Sep 2, 2011)

We are just about through teething and since the bigger teeth have fallen out, her breath is back to normal. I guess it was possible that the loose ones in the back maybe had food or whatever underneath that caused this...all I know is, I'm happy it's gone! lol


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Bad breath is common during teething, nothing to be concerned about.


----------

